# goose with the recurve, wish me luck.



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well goose opener is tomorrow, i will be making my first attempt at taking a goose with my recurve. i believe the plan is to video it, it should be interesting. :beer:

mark


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Good luck! If you post the video let us know


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Somebody's been watching Tred Barta....

I get a kick out of the guy - wound tighter than a top. Loved the show he railed on the internet hunt guy.

Mark, neat goal - best of luck.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was wondering if that was legal to shoot waterfowl with a bow, not that I am anywhere near ready for that challenge yet, I was thinking that would be fun to try though. Good luck Mark, Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

The overhead shots could get interesting - who makes kevlar blinds? :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good luck, pard. I tried it once, and will try it again.....after I put some meat in the freezer. This early season could be a good deal. If you camo up real good, they might just circle back for another shot! Remember you still gotta lead 'em unless they have one foot on the ground. Burl


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I nailed a hen mallard once at about 25 yards going like heck, the only duck I ever shot at. I have shot a bunch of pheasants though, so its doable.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well i didnt get to try it today, the wind was blowing 35 mph, not really good for a arrow going 170 feet per second with flu flu fletchings on it . tomorrow is another day, its not supposed to be windy either.

mark


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

wow you actually shoot them while flying...I thought it was more like shooting them like bowfishing a carp or something..haha stupid me. Yea thats a challenge that could take some practice. Do you practice shooting in the air with the bow??


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah i have practiced a good deal with the bow at aerial targets. i dont think its as hard as one would think. the hard part is sitting up in the blind in the field and drawing while cleaning the blind and other crap and making a good shot. i am going to try it tomorrow, i dont if i have video but if i do get one i will have pics with two people to confirm . oh please dont compare me to tred lol i hope to be a little more successful than he was. bob thats a heck of a shot, i cant even hardly hit ducks with my shot gun. i will sick with big fat geese for now :beer:

mark


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

That duck was pretty much a luck shot, but I have got some pheasants. WHen I was a kid in the early 60's the land around Milwaukee was bow only and full of pheasants and hens were legal.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well i havnt got a goose yet with the bow, or wait with the gun either. we have been haveing trouble in the area . i am going to deer hunt for a few days and before i go back to goose huntin. i will keep you guys up to date though :beer:

mark


----------

